# gentoo boeken

## paladon

Sinds kort heb ik als linuxbeginner Gentoo geinstalleerd op mijn thuisserver. Ik moet zeggen ik ben erg tevreden, en de documentatie is best goed.

Toch vind ik op het internet nog geen boeken over gentoo. Weet iemand misschien een goed boek hierover?

Zo niet hoop ik dat jullie misschien een goed algemeen boek over linux kunnen geven zodat ik verder kom met linux.

alvast bedankt  :Wink: 

----------

## wout

ik denk dat je beter eens in de fnac ofzo gaat kijken voor een algemeen linux boek...

Ik heb indertijd Linux, het complete handboek gekocht, maar die is ondertussen wel al

enorm verouderd.. Dus zoek gewoon achter iets nieuws, eventueel (best) engels..

----------

## eikketk

Een specifiek gentoo-boek bestaat (nog) niet AFAIK, maar IMHO zijn distro-specfieke boeken steeds af te raden.

Een boek dat 'Linux' en basics van sysadmin enzo behandelt is dus aan te raden, maar beware vanals er een CDtje bijzit met RedHat op ofzo  :Wink: 

----------

## sgaap

Ik heb een tijdje geleden een boek gehaald ivm met mn linux certificering en ik vond het een zeer fijn boek (al is het meer als basis bedoeld)

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/lpicertnut/

----------

## bravecobra

Die dateert al van 2001. Maar kan misschien nog wel handig zijn, idd

----------

## garo

Een boek is wel handiger om te lezen, maar de online docs zijn vollediger.

Voor niet Gentoo-specifieke dingen kan je best eens zien op tldp.

Voor Gentoo-specifieke dingen is er alleen de gentoo website. (denk ik)

----------

## thecas

Het klinkt misschien wat flauw maar ik denk toch dat er geen een beter gentoo boek bestaat dan het  Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## Parasietje

Ik heb me een boek over shell-scripting gekocht dat best handig was.

Maar ik zou niet weten waarom je een "boek" over gentoo nodig zou hebben. Installeer het, en alles wat je wilt doen zoek je op op de forums of (als je geluk hebt) vind je het op de gentoo user docs.

----------

## dose

Onlangs "Basic Unix Sysadmin" boek  van O'Reilly...is imo een van de betere verkrijgbaar...

Wordt mooi onderscheid gemaakt tussen verschillende *nix-smaken...op die manier leer je de basics en ben je niet van deze of gene distro afhankelijk...

En hoewel er online enorm veel informatie te vinden is, zijn er toch altijd dingen die je enkel in een boek vindt omdat je er anders nooit zo naar zoeken online... (zo heb ik su -c $command leren kennen toch  :Razz: )

----------

## Rainmaker

tlpd is inderdaad je beste gok. Spul verouderd razendsnel dankzij het opensource principe. Voor wat algemene info over linux, kun je gewoon bij academic services terecht.

zoek een keer op bol.com op "linux" en je krijgt al wat boeken terug

----------

## Red Nalie

Ik ga het LPIC certificering-systeem doen, heb net even het boek doorgelezen van Academic Services (gekregen voor kerst) en het ziet er erg compleet uit. Het is misschien wel een paar jaar oud, maar een paar papiertjes kan nooit kwaad natuurlijk.

Bladerend door het boek kom ik erachter dat ik toch een aantal dingen niet uit mn hoofd kan, cq nog nooit van gehoord heb en toch erg handig zijn.

----------

## racoontje

Ik heb weinig echt nuttige boeken gezien... Ofwel zijn ze algemeen, en dan heeft Gentoo een andere/betere manier, ofwel zijn ze gentoo, en dan waarschijnlijk gedateerd.

----------

